# x-series



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

whos leading after day 1?


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think the names are Fowler/Fowler---23.94 all brown fish Nick and George P. 2nd with 22 and some change. 3 bags over 20 and 5 between 17 and 20.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I talked to nick at about 2:30 he said he had about 25 pounds today, and also that he blew his motor this morning. I sure hope he wins that boat, he needs so be able to run something when we go to the patomac in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just talked to nick, they weighed 26.5 pounds and won with 48+. 2nd place was Marty and Dale with 43+.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads to nick, thats one heck of a bag of smallies


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

congratulations to everyone who fish and those who placed!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Nick and George won both the points and the championship this year. Those guys can fish!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

They need to keep winning boats with they way they blow up motors. Thats 2 this year. I feel bad for the guy his luck is either way up or way down.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

That's why I would have to have several years of warranty with a large outboard.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job guys, hats off to Nick and George.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just stink'n unreal aren't they! 

25lbs with a blown motor early- capping it off on a win for a boat after point champs...and they've done this before in the X-series (AOY and Champ win) minus the blown motor! Boat win #14!!!???

As a humble angler, one can only bow to their mastery... true bass pimps!
http://www.dobass.com/BASSPIMPS/PRVONOZACS/PRVONOZAC.html

Makes me wanna drink a lot and wrestle them!  

Applause to you guys!!!!

Nip


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Actually I believe that is 15 now for them.


----------

